#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Conexão Fibra Placa SL1D Huawei com Mikrotik

## standart

Bom dia a todos!!! 

Alguém já precisou conectar a placa SL1D da Huawei ao Mikrotik? Já tentei usando Gbic Huawei, Sumitomo e não funciona. Usando essas mesmas Gbic do Mikrotik para um switch HP funciona perfeitamente.

Se alguém puder dar alguma dica do que pode ser.


Grato

----------

